# Freeriden und Singletrails im Westerwald



## kaot93 (6. August 2009)

Ein ganz einfacher "Wer fährt wo" thread...
keine hiddentrails nennen nur Gebiete/Orte und öffentliche Trails
freue mich auf antworten...

BTW was ist eigentlich aus der DH strecke in rengsdorf geworden?


----------



## Marc B (20. August 2009)

Frag mal Bonne, die Jungs haben in Hamm/Sieg eine nette Strecke mit Pumptrack und Dirtjumps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (21. August 2009)

rengsdorf ist leider tot. der zu senile förster lässt nicht mit sich reden und dem ist lieber die jugend stirbt den drogentot, als das die sich in seinem wald umwelt verträglich(im gegensatz zu den forstmaschinen) vergnügen. und das war auch noch ohne scheiß dem seine eigene aussage. im selben satz beklagt er sich aber auch darüber das die jugendlichen heutzutage alle drogensüchtig seien( senil halt, hatte nach fünf wörtern vergessen was er sagt und sich auch andauernd wiederholt in siener argumentation).
wie ich hörte soll es jetzt nen neuen förster geben( gut hundert jahre jünger) mit dem wollen wir versuchen demnächst in der off-season ins gespräch zu kommen.
 solange kann man fahren in rengsdorf vergessen. und wenn das was geben soll wird es auch nirgends gepostetmdas die strecke wieder aktiv ist sondern dann wird die strecke nur noch von uns paar locals befahren da dies meiner meinung nach das hauptproblem war in rengsdorf das die strecke mit der zeit einfach zu hoch frequentiert wurde und das den förster gestört hat(kann aber auch einfach der allgemeine senile jugendhass gewesen sein der ihn dazu bewegt hat). wir dürfen natürlich nicht vergessen das das MINI-gebiet auf dem die strecke sich befand auch nen nistplatz von irgendsoner kack-amsel sein soll wobei denen das wohl echt egal ist so wie es da mitlerweile aussieht. überall umgestürzte bäume leere flaschen von den waldarbeitern und fette reifenspuren von den gerätschaften.

meiner meinung nach sind diese geisteskranken ( die mich auch fast schon plattgefahren hätten mit nem quad) die schlimmeren waldbesucher die aus reiner provit gier den wald und die natur zerstören und missachten. wenn ich das so alles schreibe merke ich erst wieder was für traurige gestalten die waldarbeiten in Rengsdorf/Melsbach sind.


----------



## kaot93 (21. August 2009)

förster sind bei uns zum glück das geringste problem... unsrem förster ist es sogar egal wenn man mit dem motorrad durch den wald ballert... aber die jachtpächter
naja das wäre ja super wenn da wieder was wäre...
(wenn das in ordnung wäre) würde ich dann auch (eher seltener) mal kommen...
weil mit hardtail DH strecke ist eher so lala^^
naja rengsdorf ftw!


----------



## BenZin (21. August 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Frag mal Bonne, die Jungs haben in Hamm/Sieg eine nette Strecke mit Pumptrack und Dirtjumps



Falsch, der Pumptrack und die Dirts sind in Pracht am Sportplatz, nich in Hamm/Sieg.


----------



## kaot93 (22. August 2009)

geil das ist nur ne halbe stunde von mir!


----------



## Klaus Goerg (22. August 2009)

hallo,
ein Nachtrag zur Strecke in Rengsdorf/Melsbach. Wenn in einem öffentlichen Forum solch unqualifizierte Aussagen geschrieben werden, weshalb sollte bei neuen Gesprächen eine bessere Lösung erzielt werden? 
Und wenn Bäume zersägt werden bringt es nicht wirklich Vorteile bei weiteren Gesprächen. Passend zum Thema Wald: Wie man hineinruft....

Grüße aus Rengsdorf

Klaus


----------



## kaot93 (22. August 2009)

Klaus Goerg schrieb:


> hallo,
> ein Nachtrag zur Strecke in Rengsdorf/Melsbach. Wenn in einem öffentlichen Forum solch unqualifizierte Aussagen geschrieben werden, weshalb sollte bei neuen Gesprächen eine bessere Lösung erzielt werden?
> 
> 
> ...



ich glaube du hast was falsch verstanden...
es soll doch nen neuen förster geben dort und mit diesem ein gespräch könnte euch weiterbringen.


----------



## agrohardtail (22. August 2009)

Klaus Goerg schrieb:


> hallo,
> ein Nachtrag zur Strecke in Rengsdorf/Melsbach. Wenn in einem öffentlichen Forum solch unqualifizierte Aussagen geschrieben werden, weshalb sollte bei neuen Gesprächen eine bessere Lösung erzielt werden?
> Und wenn Bäume zersägt werden bringt es nicht wirklich Vorteile bei weiteren Gesprächen. Passend zum Thema Wald: Wie man hineinruft....
> 
> ...



ich würde sagen das du keine ahnung hast wie der förster mit uns gesprochen hat in welchem ton welche worte er nutzte. 
und so jemand will mir dann sagen das meine aussage unqualifiziert sei???
einfach lächerlich. 

du hast dich im fahrradladen in oberhonnefeld mit aussagen von dir meiner meinung anch selbst disqualifiziert, aber da will ich jetzt nicht näher drauf eingehen. und wir haben NIE bäume die standen zersägt oder auch nur beschädigt. die strecke bzw die fläche sah bis dato immer gepflegt und ordentlich aus und jetzt sieht es dort aus wie eine mischung aus mülldeponie und nachkriegsszenario.

ich ahbe die gesprächsversuche einfahc nur so wiedergegeben wie es war und meine meinung dazu gesagt ( die ich ihm auch persönlich gesagt ahb. der weiß was ich und auch andere inklusive einwohner von ihm halten.).

und wenn ich mich bei denen einschleimen muss oder jemand anderen dafür spielen muss um dort ne strecke bauen zu dürfen dann verzichte ich lieber auf die strecke.


----------



## Marc B (26. August 2009)

BenZin schrieb:


> Falsch, der Pumptrack und die Dirts sind in Pracht am Sportplatz, nich in Hamm/Sieg.



Ups, sorry Dann habe ich da etwas verdreht.

Fahrt ihr häufig dort? Und ist die Anlage stets in einem guten Zustand?

Vielleicht schaffe ich es dieses Jahr mal, den Spot zu besuchen.

Ride on,
Marc


----------

